# Save on Automatic RFB Headlight Conversion Kit: Sale Ends 10/13



## [email protected] (May 12, 2013)

*USP Motorsports presents - Save on RFB Automatic Headlight Conversion Kit: MK4 GTI/Golf/Jetta, B5 Passat, New Beetle Sale Ends 10/13 *


* Click here and save with coupon (Apply at checkout): RFBAHJP *


To order a RFB Automatic Headlight Conversion Kit CLICK HERE


*THESE ARE IN STOCK AND READY TO SHIP!!!*

*THESE ARE IN STOCK AND READY TO SHIP!!!*



RFB Lighting is pleased to announce a plug and play automatic headlight solution. In less than 30 minutes you can convert your car to auto headlights that will turn on when it gets dark outside and then shut off your headlights when it’s light again. This kit is a complete plug in installation that requires no splicing, cutting, or software coding. The kit features an OEM polished euroswitch for a factory look. Finally your car can have the features reserved for only the high-line models.



Features:

- OEM Euroswitch

- Adjustable light sensor 

- Built in "Coming Home" feature

- Controls front and rear fog light (if vehicle is equipped)

- Plug and play installation



Includes:

- OEM Euroswitch

- Light sensor module

- (4) Zip ties



Application Guide:

VW MK4 GTI

VW MK4 R32

VW MK4 Jetta

VW New Beetle

VW B5 Passat


Pics: 









*THESE ARE IN STOCK AND READY TO SHIP!!!*

* Click here and save with coupon (Apply at checkout): RFBAHJP *


To order a RFB Automatic Headlight Conversion Kit CLICK HERE


Email: [email protected]
Phone: (888) 755-7772
or *PM me!!*


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

this for the MK4 beetle?


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2013)

Yes it does! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2013)

Good morning. All PM's answered


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2013)

I can smell the weekend. All orders have been processed.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

will this work in the '12 Beetles?


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2013)

plex03 said:


> will this work in the '12 Beetles?


Plex, they certainly will.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2013)

Weekend time woot woot!!!


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

Just ordered! Can't wait. Are there installation instructions included?

Also I'm assuming that if it works with 2012 it will work 2013.

Thanks!


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

Has anyone else received this kit and installed on a 2012 or 2013 Beetle? Turns out USP didn't test it to realize that the internal setup (length of wires, space for the control box, function of lights) really isn't the same in the Beetle versus other current models. Can anyone chime in who might have installed the kit as to their experience with it? Hoping that perhaps my kit is just defective — USP agrees this might be the case.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

can this be coded with the coming home/leaving home features?


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

scottn said:


> Has anyone else received this kit and installed on a 2012 or 2013 Beetle? Turns out USP didn't test it to realize that the internal setup (length of wires, space for the control box, function of lights) really isn't the same in the Beetle versus other current models. Can anyone chime in who might have installed the kit as to their experience with it? Hoping that perhaps my kit is just defective — USP agrees this might be the case.


Did you ever get yours to work?


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Once this is added to a 2013 Beetle, what additional parts would be required to add front fog lights to a Beetle that has none?


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Jesse, 

Are you certain that these work for the Beetle?


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Well, I ordered mine after exchanging several emails with their tech support. So I guess I'll find out if it works on a 2013 Beetle pretty soon... eace:


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2013)

Hey guys just spoke with my head tech this morning.

He reiterated to me it will physically plug in. As to whether its going to work or not we are not sure as we haven't physically had one plug in.

In theory yes.


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

Remedy said:


> Did you ever get yours to work?



Yes and no but it certainly didn't work as advertised. And installation was brutal. The newer version of these kits that no longer has the red wire is the way to go. I don't know if USP now carries the newer version or not. It works normally including coming home feature and such. Installation is still tricky because there really isn't ample space for the control box in the Beetle but it is doable with some patience. The wires are quite taunt though. I got my newer version of the kit from eBay.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

What didn't work with the older kit? Just want to be on the lookout when I install mine.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2013)

None specifically just make sure all light functions work correctly. :thumbup:


----------



## clnilsen (Apr 24, 2014)

I purchased one of these kits, but gave up on the installation on my 2013. The problem is the dash vent, which I could never figure out how to remove the plenum (in the dash)

If the pigtail to the control box was about 10-14" longer, you could plug it in and feed it underneath the vent simply enough, putting the control box on the outer side of the dash, but there's no way to do it otherwise.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

That's disappointing to hear. I'll let you know what my outcome is, hopefully different.

EDIT: I went to take a look and I'm afraid I'll be in your same situation. There doesn't seem to be any room to put that module in there and to plug the cable into the switch with that AC vent in the way. I saw a torx screw that looked like it was holding the AC vent in place, but even if you could get the vent out to be able to run the cable to where the light switch is, where would the black box be placed? It's pretty packed in there.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Well, I was wrong. It did fit. And. It seems to work! I'll need to do some sunlight testing to be 100% sure, but using a towel and a flashlight caused the expected effect. The headlights turn on/off automatically! Yay!

Installation notes on a 2013 convertible. It may be different on you model:

You will need to remove the left part of the front dash. Easy. Three torx screws and it pulls out. One screw is behind the silver frame around the instrument cluster. The frame just pulls off. CAREFULLY. it seems fragile. It will go back, but you have to be patient. It uses tiny little plastic clips. If you force it, you'll break it. No need to force it. It only comes out/ goes in one way. 

Second screw is behind the old light switch. Pull the light switch out per the video instructions. 

Third screw is on the side, after you remove the side access panel. 

Once those three screws are removed, the left panel comes off including the AC vent, which makes routing of the cables possible. Pics!



















The box fits in the side panel, but will have to be removed if you ever need to access the fuses. So I didn't zip tie it. No need. It fits snugly. 










Once you remove the old switch and unplug the wire, route it to the side underneath the air vent, and plug it in with the big plug facing up. The cable for the new switch is long enough to reach from the bottom of the black box all the way back to the switch location. 










And voila! Automatic headlights. 










Now I need fog lights. How do I add fog lights now that I have this switch?

Another day, another mod...


----------



## clnilsen (Apr 24, 2014)

This is amazing! I am definitely looking forward to trying this again!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2013)

ZBoater said:


> Well, I was wrong. It did fit. And. It seems to work! I'll need to do some sunlight testing to be 100% sure, but using a towel and a flashlight caused the expected effect. The headlights turn on/off automatically! Yay!
> 
> Installation notes on a 2013 convertible. It may be different on you model:
> 
> ...


:beer::thumbup: Outstanding job sir! Glad it works!!


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks Jesse. There is a very minor nit that is happening that i was hoping someone who knows about this system can comment.

On occasion when I turn the car off, or when I open the car door coming back to the car, the switch will illuminate, the "lights are on" chime will sound for a second or two, and then it shuts down as expected. The headlights don't come on during this, but the parking lights do. It seems odd, but I'm not sure what the expected behavior should be.

My common sense tells me that if the ignition is off, the switch shouldn't illuminate nor sound the chime, but when I open the door the car makes some noise so something else is happening. The lights turn off after that as expected so that's good, but I'm curious why the switch seems to "wake up" for a second or two after I turn the car off and then simply shut back off as expected.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2013)

ZBoater said:


> Thanks Jesse. There is a very minor nit that is happening that i was hoping someone who knows about this system can comment.
> 
> On occasion when I turn the car off, or when I open the car door coming back to the car, the switch will illuminate, the "lights are on" chime will sound for a second or two, and then it shuts down as expected. The headlights don't come on during this, but the parking lights do. It seems odd, but I'm not sure what the expected behavior should be.
> 
> My common sense tells me that if the ignition is off, the switch shouldn't illuminate nor sound the chime, but when I open the door the car makes some noise so something else is happening. The lights turn off after that as expected so that's good, but I'm curious why the switch seems to "wake up" for a second or two after I turn the car off and then simply shut back off as expected.


I believe thats like a coming home feature where the lights stay on for a second the shut off. Same thing with chime and switch.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

That makes sense. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Is it possible to tap into a wire somewhere on this kit to use the fog light switch function to power aftermarket fog lights?


----------



## clnilsen (Apr 24, 2014)

Zboater... When you pull the silver surround around the instrument cluster, did you just pull it straight out with your hands or use any kind of plastic wedge to pop it loose? Would be interested I and further tips on that part.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

Anyone know if this will fit a right hand drive Beetle?


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

clnilsen said:


> Zboater... When you pull the silver surround around the instrument cluster, did you just pull it straight out with your hands or use any kind of plastic wedge to pop it loose? Would be interested I and further tips on that part.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I just used my hands. It popped out easy. Upon inspection I noticed the small plastic clips that hold it in place, so I was very careful when pushing it back into place.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

clnilsen said:


> Zboater... When you pull the silver surround around the instrument cluster, did you just pull it straight out with your hands or use any kind of plastic wedge to pop it loose? Would be interested I and further tips on that part.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I don't know if you have gotten to this yet today, but when you pull it out, you want to pull downward a bit too.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

SAHRMB said:


> I don't know if you have gotten to this yet today, but when you pull it out, you want to pull downward a bit too.


Yes, thank you for pounding that out. Down and out a bit.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> Anyone know if this will fit a right hand drive Beetle?



OK, it fits only thing is I had to mount it outboard of the steel brace instead of inboard as per the installation video (Beetle vs Jetta) . Dash vent and coin box being the difference. Wire length is tight but manageable.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

This is great information. Thanks ZBoater for the additional installation instructions specific to our Beetles. I may now have to look into it!


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Anyone here know how to adjust the sensitivity of the switch, or if it is even possible? Mine come on too late and go off too early.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm happy that mine works at all but the impression I get is that the 3 times clockwise switch flicking was to initiate the sensor to the ambient light. Maybe you could try doing this at a different time of day when the outside light is different?


----------



## clnilsen (Apr 24, 2014)

Mr Gee said:


> I'm happy that mine works at all but the impression I get is that the 3 times clockwise switch flicking was to initiate the sensor to the ambient light. Maybe you could try doing this at a different time of day when the outside light is different?



I know I've tried that at all times of day to no avail. I'm thinking of trying a small semi-transparent filter to darken the sensor.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Mr Gee said:


> I'm happy that mine works at all but the impression I get is that the 3 times clockwise switch flicking was to initiate the sensor to the ambient light. Maybe you could try doing this at a different time of day when the outside light is different?


Yes I wondered that too and will try and fiddle with it this weekend.





clnilsen said:


> I know I've tried that at all times of day to no avail. I'm thinking of trying a small semi-transparent filter to darken the sensor.


Haha, I was thinking the same thing here as well - or a tiny piece of tint on the sensor eye.


----------



## DieslBug (Sep 10, 2014)

So the verdict is in? This mod works but is difficult to install and has issues with adjusting auto setpoint?
Such a nice feature but not looking for more trouble.
Harry


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

DieslBug said:


> So the verdict is in? This mod works but is difficult to install and has issues with adjusting auto setpoint?
> Such a nice feature but not looking for more trouble.
> Harry


The unit works as described. I did not find it the slightest bit difficult to install. Did it on a Sunday in about 20-30 minutes at most, using a pry tool and torx screw driver. With the Beetles, it requires you to remove or pull forward the left portion of the dash (instrument binnacle and left a/c vent) in order to route the wiring properly. I did not even need to zip tie anything. ZBoater's instructions are spot on and contain pictures to help understand what to do. Very straightforward.

My only issue is the sensitivity, which in all honesty is only an issue at this time of year when I am headed home during dusk. In another few weeks it will already be dark when I get in the car to drive home making it a moot point. Overall review is that it is a great convenience (my last 4 vehicles have had this feature) for the money and the install is a cinch. I am just being nit picky, but wanted to fully disclose my experience. 

I would definitely recommend it. :thumbup:


----------



## DieslBug (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for your reply Steve,
Question...as far as operation in auto mode what happens when headlights are on and you turn off the ignition?
I think I also noticed a "park light" position on the switch, this feature work also (park lights only)
Harry


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

The first time I installed it, I had a coming home function where the DRLs stayed on for 20 seconds. Somehow, it has stopped doing it.

Update:

Re-read the installation manual and re-initialized the settings. All good now and now have my coming home and leaving home lights. Happy Now


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Guys, it's been a few months. Any updates or further experiences on the install in our beetles? I've got a '14 R-Line and would like to add this. Would like an update if anyone has any before I order one!

Thx!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clnilsen (Apr 24, 2014)

Well, I'm mostly satisfied with mine. Everything works as intended, except the sensitivity adjustment process doesn't work - or at least change behavior at all. 

What I ended up doing was put the sensor down near the corner edge of the windshield, adjusting he placement until I got the level of light sensitivity I wanted (for the most part). That said, I really wish the just would have put a sensitivity pot on it and kept it simple.

Honestly, if you get it read the threads on install - it's not too bad. Maybe they've gotten the newer ones are better?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok. Updating this thread for two reasons.

First, I would like it to be easily available. I just spent an hour looking for this again. The only thing that helped me find it again was that I remembered zboater had those greet instructions! So I looked for his posts.

Second, I just looked at mine and the silver ring around the cluster comes off easily with just your fingers. To take it off, start at the top and just pry it loose and then work your way down and around. It will not come off completely. Mine has a leather (?) piece at the bottom connecting it to the steering column. But that's ok. You can easily get to the screw it's covering. To put it back, start at the bottom and carefully push it back in place. You'll hear it snap back in place. 

More later when I install mine. (I'll prolly order it tomorrow.) I've been researching this and reading everything trying to decide if I wanted to tackle it. Thanks to zboater's instructions, everything else I've read and some careful checking in my bug, I will. It really doesn't look that bad now.

Now if I could only get a discount... I'd even pull a (retired) military discount if they would let me!

-Gonzo


----------



## clnilsen (Apr 24, 2014)

GZB said:


> Ok. Updating this thread for two reasons.
> 
> ---
> More later when I install mine. (I'll prolly order it tomorrow.) I've been researching this and reading everything trying to decide if I wanted to tackle it. Thanks to zboater's instructions, everything else I've read and some careful checking in my bug, I will. It really doesn't look that bad now.
> ...


Good luck! One thing I'm really curious about when you get yours in, is if the sensitivity adjustment process work any easier / at all. I still have only every been able to adjust mine by physically covering the sensor. :banghead:


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

I will update once I get it installed. I just ordered it (without any coupons - they're all expired!), so it will be a while.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for all the feedback everyone!


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok. Just put it in. Put the sensor down in the corner by the A pillar. Backed out of the garage so it was in the sun and did both adjustment procedures. It beeped both times so it should be good. We'll see in the next day or two. 

I do need to say that zboaters write up was perfect. I was a little dismayed at how hard I had to pull to get the dash part out, but once I had it out it was easy-peasey to put in. You can't mess it up. There's a space the perfect size for the module on the outside of the support on the side. Cable length on the original, 17 pin cable is tight, but manageable. 

Total time including getting a quartz heater hooked up to give me a little heat (it's only 19F outside right now) and getting a screwdriver with the right torx bit, maybe 30 minutes. 

I'll write more as I see how it works. I WILL say, I like the functionality.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

I put mine high on the A pillar.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

If you want a lower cost version...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Automatic-H...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item3cdeed3706


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok. Something messed up. Any advice appreciated. 

I go out this morning to go to work, put my laptop bag on the passenger seat as I always do, walk around, get in and go to work. The headlights came on in the garage and went out once I backed outside. I did notice though that the new switch was lit up as if the parking lights were on. But it went out after a minute or two. No biggie, thought it might do that with the new module so I ignored it. About 7-8 minutes later, the passenger seat belt chime went off and the light in the dash came on. I tried moving my bag. Nothing. Ended up putting it in the floor. And even then it would come back on and chime again with nothing on the seat at all. 

I had to make a stop at a second work site (with a parking garage) anyway, so I let it go, wanting to see what it would do when I came back out. And yes, the headlights came once in the parking garage as they should. 

So I did my business at the second work site and came back out to go to my primary work site. Same routine as before, bag on passenger seat, get in and leave. And nothing happened. They came on in the garage, went out once I got out to the street and no seat belt warning all the way to work, another 10-15 minutes. I didn't notice if the switch was lit once on the street, so I don't know if that's a clue. 

Any suggestions? Is there something wrong with it?

-UPDATE-

I'm contacting USP to get their take on it.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

So here's what happened. 
I contacted USP and their reply said the seat belt thing and their module weren't related. And that makes some sense. But the coincidence is still strange. So I went online to the dealer to see if they could get it in. There was an opening the next morning, so I went out and took the module out, just to confirm it wasn't related. Warning light and chime still went off. 

Dealer takes a look and says the driver side buckle was messed up. Tech could repeat the issue at will. So they ordered a new buckle and that's been replaced. 

So now I'm back where I was, everything works, but the module and switch sit in my garage. I'm planning to put it back in as soon as I get some time and warmer weather. It's still cold here. I know how it goes in now and it will only take a few minutes to do. But in a cold garage, it's still no fun! So prolly this weekend it's going back in. 

Geez, why is this so hard?

Oh, and Mr. Gee, I like where you put the sensor. I might consider that this weekend!


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

And it's back in. Thought about putting the sensor up where Mr. Gee put it but decided it would be better on the dash by the A pillar where I had it. Didn't feel like messing with the A pillar trim. Only issue I may have is getting the sensor to stay stuck down, AGAIN! May get some double sided tape if I need it. It really didn't have much sticky left. 

Anyway, I'll report again in a few days. 

Total reinstall time, about 10 minutes. Really guys, it's a cinch to do!


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

GZB said:


> And it's back in. Thought about putting the sensor up where Mr. Gee put it but decided it would be better on the dash by the A pillar where I had it. Didn't feel like messing with the A pillar trim. Only issue I may have is getting the sensor to stay stuck down, AGAIN! May get some double sided tape if I need it. It really didn't have much sticky left.
> 
> Anyway, I'll report again in a few days.
> 
> Total reinstall time, about 10 minutes. Really guys, it's a cinch to do!


FWIW, I used 3M Command strips to re-attach mine
http://www.commandbrand.com.au/wps/...17021P?N=5924736+3294529197+3294773681&rt=rud


----------



## brownel02 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Installed and working perfect*

First, many thanks to ZBoater for the tips pertaining to the 2013 Turbo Beetle, great write up and pics, thank you. 

Second, I just installed one for a friend with said vehicle and it took all of 15 minutes to complete. I used this kit and it worked perfectly.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Headlight-A...tch-Control-/151500309048?hash=item23461f4238

Thanks again Z!


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Now if someone just made a similar kit for auto wipers...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

GZB said:


> Now if someone just made a similar kit for auto wipers...


A couple more sensors are needed. We have thought about working on this for a while now.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Well, here's a vote to think harder...


----------



## ColoradoCruiser (Dec 7, 2017)

brownel02 said:


> First, many thanks to ZBoater for the tips pertaining to the 2013 Turbo Beetle, great write up and pics, thank you.
> 
> Second, I just installed one for a friend with said vehicle and it took all of 15 minutes to complete. I used this kit and it worked perfectly.
> 
> ...


Resurrecting a long dead thread, to say thanks and report some interesting things I noticed.

I have a '15 convertible and followed zboaters writeup, which was spot on. Put the sensor at the base of the A pillar and all seems to work just fine. Tested with the sensor covered and uncovered and works perfectly.

The two things I noticed after are that the DRL don't work unless I turn the switch to the spot to the right of the auto position (2 lights pointing toward each other). From that spot they won't turn off with the ignition so They're battery killers. I don't mind, never liked DRL to start with so leaving them off is preferred. 

The other is that with ignition off, turning the switch to headlights doesn't turn them on, and doesn't trigger the headlight warning chime and message. The DRL position does trigger the chime. Again no big deal to me, seems like a safety thing to prevent a dead battery. Just different than how it behaved before. 

One last strange thing just noticed is with switch in auto, car running, lights on, when I shut off the car and open the door I get the warning chime until the lights turn off automatically. Just another quirk to get used to I suppose.


----------

